
Lee Berger has a knack for finding fossils his own way (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/the-man-who-used-facebook-to-find-an-extinct-human-species
======
DrScump
The guy to Berger's left in the photo is Professor John Hawkes, who pops up
frequently in various PBS shows (like _Nature_ ) on prehistoric and archaic
humans.

